# Parentheses Fuzz



## Fuzzonaut (Sep 14, 2019)

Here's my Parentheses, built on the first version of the PCB. The 5102s were on back order for around 6-7 weeks, so while the almost finished pedal gathered dust, I followed the diode and octave discussions on here ... 
For the record: I put matched D9K into mine, 404 mV, as laid out on the pcb - and the Octave is nice and strong I'd say. 
I also put 3 tantalums in there (C13, C14, C15) as EQD apparently did.

Here's a quick recording with a *BASS* loop. I turn on the Rat (Octave at zero), then turn the Octave all the way up, take the Octave out, add the boost and finally add the octave back in. Like this:
0:00 clean
0:07 Rat on (Dist kinda low)
0:15 Octave gets turned up 
0:22 Rat + full Octave
0:33 Rat only (Octave off)
0:37 Rat + Boost (a bit)
0:44 Rat + Boost + Octave (full)


__
		https://soundcloud.com/fuzzonaut-1%2Fo-pedal-test-run

I didn' like the knob (and footswitch) layout too much and thought it would be cool to have a jewel light for the bypass, in the middle ... and a really big knob for Amplitude ...... in the end only the clipping switch and the Boost footswitch didn't get moved. Seemed to be good idea while designing the enclosure, not so much while wiring the thing up, ha-ha ... but it's not too Schuhmannesque I'd say. So yeah, I'm really happy it works and things turned out as planned.


----------



## Barry (Sep 14, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## zgrav (Sep 14, 2019)

thanks for the demo with the timetable showing the different parts.  very nice!


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 14, 2019)

Sounds great, Rat -Boost- Octave !

Mike


----------



## SteveScott (Sep 17, 2019)

Incredible! ?


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks guys.


----------

